# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Twin Robotic X-ray scanner Multitom Rax, Siemens Healthineers AG, Berlin and Munich, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Siemens Healthineers AG

Home page - siemens-healthineers.com/robotic-x-ray/multitom-rax-real3d

----------


## Airicist

Twin Robotic X-ray scanner Multitom Rax

Published on Jan 18, 2016




> Multitom Rax X-ray scanner is the world's first Twin robotic X-ray scanner. It uniquely combines patient care and productivity. Its Robotic Advanced X-ray technology (RAX) opens up a combination of high asset utilization, new clinical insights including natural Real 3D and less patient positioning and transfers. All in one room.

----------

